# On Government and Citizenship



## Garren Jacobsen (May 8, 2013)

If you need help creating government I am more than willing to assist. I have a background in political science, history, and some understanding of the US legal system. Ask me what you need to know and I will be able to help you out or point you in the right direction.


----------

